# Chocolate Bayou 2008 Fishing Tournaments



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

*Chocolate Bayou 2008 Fishing Tournaments*

Lutes marine has there fishing tournament schedule almost finalized.
So if you fish Chocolate bayou/ bay and have an intrest in fishing any of there tournaments shoot me a Private Message w/ your email, and I will put you on the Email list.

Or Call Lutes Marine @ 281-393-1021 and give it to her over the phone.

Thanks
Skipp


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

for the morning folks


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Great response from a number of you

If you have not recieved an email , please shoot me a PM again

Thanks


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*Need Help????*

*Need a Cert. WeighMaster to work'em? PM me Send schedule if u will. Ed in TC*


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

I think he has that covered Ed


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*Rain and when too............*

*Probably!!!! Had to ask!!!!!!!*

*If U want to know when the weather will turn bad for months to come, I'll give U a schedule. I have my work "schedule card" for the whole year. Sept. to Sept. I work 6 and off 3. My days off vary. Now yesterday and today is a PRIME example. 80% of the time.......on my days off, well.....U get the drift!!!!*


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

With the response I have gotten, our email list has doubled.

You never know, we might need a real weigh-master this year.

Make sure you send me your email, and I will put you on the list.

That goes for everyone, if you fish chocolate bay/ bayou, or live down in the Alvin, Manvel, Danbury area, you should try to make one of these tournaments

They are great because its not about the biggest fish catagory.

Any one can win these....


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

Please send info!!!


----------

